# DC Travis Rice Snowboard boots



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

cata_ocg said:


> Hello,
> I will leave review for the DC Travis Rice 2021. I got them last year at the end of the season so I managed to use them for only one day last year. This year I used them for a total of 7 days. I really like them as they fit me really well and are comfortable enough. They are rated as a 9/10 flex, but they do not fell as stiff as they are marketed. I guess that thanks to some flexing points I will rate them as 7 from my personal experience. Anyway I upgraded from some Deeluxes with a 5 flex and even though the difference was obvious, was less than I expected.
> Regarding the materials they seem solid, but I have some doubts regarding the quality as this is one of DC Top Products. After just 7 days the toe cap began to tear (as you'll see in the pictures), but this happened only on my back foot so maybe it has something to do with my bindings (Union Force) and riding style. Maybe DC will cover this under warranty .
> 
> ...


I have owned 3 pairs of these boots and have not had that problem.

That tear looks like damage from resting a board's heel edge on top of the boot, while riding the chair lift.

To prevent that from happening, the heel loop of the back binding should rest on top of the boot.


----------

